# School Supply Must-Haves And Tips For A Successful Virtual Year



## Akriles (May 6, 2021)

Thank you for your detailed instruction. Unfortunately, I feel like we won't pass this year.


----------



## Kellarra (May 12, 2021)

Are you from Germany? I know that you are continuously in lockdown...I imagine how that continuous E-learning affects you kid. Are you in school? Oh, I feel already so exhausted. And my daughter is always crying because she just doesn't understand maths in this online format. We even found a tutor on Tuition Agencies Singapore | Hiring the Best Home Tutors | ChampionTutor for at least some offline classes. Maybe this could be a saving strategy also for you. It's really difficult to see the pressure these kids are going through and you can't even help them. I hope the tutor will do a great job and she will be able to pass the final exams. I don't want her to repeat the semester.


----------

